# CO2 regulator DIY. Opinions?



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys.
My cheap one stage regulator failed and killed half of my tank. 
So I am looking for some dual stage regulator (without solenoid).
I have a friend over in Dallas and he says he will bring me whatever I get shipped at his home. So I am thinking of buying this http://www.amazon.com/Compact-Co2-Regulator-Dual-Gauge/dp/B00420I8TY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1412875563&sr=8-3&keywords=co2+regulator or maybe this . 
And hooking up it up with this needle valve. Would that work? Is there any other under 70usd regulators that wont kill my fish?


----------



## Charlie 1 (Aug 24, 2007)

Tanan said:


> Hey guys.
> My cheap one stage regulator failed and killed half of my tank.
> So I am looking for some dual stage regulator (without solenoid).
> I have a friend over in Dallas and he says he will bring me whatever I get shipped at his home. So I am thinking of buying this http://www.amazon.com/Compact-Co2-Regulator-Dual-Gauge/dp/B00420I8TY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1412875563&sr=8-3&keywords=co2+regulator or maybe this .
> And hooking up it up with this needle valve. Would that work? Is there any other under 70usd regulators that wont kill my fish?


Did you read the reviews on the regulator on Amazon?
Honestly the 2 items you are interested would not be better than your cheapo that failed


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

A dual stage regulator is effectively two regulators in series. The first stage provides a regulated source pressure to the second stage that fine tunes the output pressure. This helps mitigate end-of-tank dumps when the canister's pressure can drop quickly.

I can't speak on any particular brands... but if you are looking for a dual stage regulator, then the ones you listed won't work. They're "Dual Gauge", not dual stage. Just about any normal regulator will be dual gauged. One for the canister's pressure, the second for your working output pressure.

Now, if you wanted, you could buy two and put them in series with each other. Though why not just get an actual true dual stage at that point.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

ok. But the dual stage are not even under 350usd! What about this regulator? www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001DTNWF2?d=d&pd=1&qid=1412927805&sr=8-17


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

What about the co2 art guys? I have no idea really but I see people saying it might be a better system.


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

The only way to get a cheap dual stage regulator build is to do it yourself and source the regulator off ebay from a company selling used lab equipment. You'll still end up in the 250$ range, but you will have a great regulator (often better than what you buy online for 400-500$) that you know how to fix. If you want to go this route, PM me and I'll walk you through it. It's not that hard, with even a little bit of mechanical inclination, you should be able to do it.

This is a GREAT regulator for 99$, those retail for 300ish. Very similar to the regulator I used when I built mine. Another ~$120 for a needle valve and solenoid, plus ~$20 for misc fittings and check valves and you're done.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Harris-Carb...029?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c8e37d25d


----------

